
Wdt.io is shutting down at 2018-05-22 - letientai299
https://wdt.io/about
======
jenaimarre
That's really sad news, their service was very reliable and always the fastest
to send alerts (compared to Pingdom and StatusCake). Also their pricing was
usage based - no oversized plan to choose from. Will miss them.

Anybody around here can recommend a good alternative?

